# the more... ne kadar...



## jasminion

Merhabalar, 

Bu deneme ne kadar başarılı acaba? 

Namely, the more immigrants and their descendants construct cemeteries and claim the territories of the host country as theirs, the more successful would the integration and development of their sentiment of belonging be.    

Yani, göçmenler ve göçmen kökenliler ne kadar çok sayıda mezarlık yaparlar ve yaşadıkları ülkenin topraklarını kendilerinin olarak ne kadar benimserlerse, entegrasyonları ve aidiyetlik duygularının gelişimi o kadar başarılı olur.

Yorumlarınıza şimdiden teşekkürler,

jas.


----------



## Rallino

Cümle çok uzun olduğu için _inversion_ yapmamanızı öneriyorum, rahat anlaşılması açısından. Ayrıca _would_ yüzünden cümlede zaman uyumu olmamış. _Will _yaparak düzeltebiliriz. Bu arada _developmen_t yerine '_improvement_' kullanırdım ben.


Namely, the more _*the *_immigrants and their descendants construct cemeteries and claim the territories of the host country as theirs, the more successful would* their *integration and *the* *improvement* of their sentiment of belonging _*will *_be.


----------



## goldfish174

Tercumen oldukca iyi kanimca. Bir kac degisiklik yaptim, su sekilde toparladim. 

Yani, ne kadar cok sayida göçmen ve göçmen kökenliler mezarlık insa ederler ve yaşadıkları ülkenin topraklarını ne kadar kendilerinmiscesine benimserlerse, entegrasyonları ve aidiyet hislerinin gelişimi o kadar başarılı olur.


----------



## Rallino

Türkçe'ye mi çeviriyoruz cümleyi ?! Eğer öyleyse, orijinal yazıda düzeltme yaptığım için komik bir duruma mı düştüm?


----------



## jasminion

Çok teşekkür ederim yardımlarınız için. 

Asıl amacım İngilizce'ye çevirmekti, ama sanırım iki dilde de düzeltilecek hatalarım olduğundan, komik duruma düşen ben oluyorum 

Sadece _would_'u _olur_'un karşılığı olarak kullanmak istedim çünkü nedenini açıklayamayacağım bir şekilde Türkçe'deki geniş zaman. olur kelimesi bir belirsizlik taşıyor. (Futher intervention would be inacceptable, mesela)Diğer yandan "olacak"tır çok iddialı ve kesin gibi. Bu neden le "will" i kullanmaktan kaçınmak istedim. 

İyi akşamlar.


----------



## Rallino

O zaman "construct" ı --> constructed şeklinde kullanırsanız, "would" uygun düşer  

"Yaparlarsa....olur" (Ama olmuyor, çünkü yapmıyorlar) --> unreal present --> simple past + conditional


----------



## jasminion

"may" kullanırsam herhalde istediğim anlamı verebilir. 

Tekrar teşekkürler cevabınıza.


----------

